# samba error while loading shared libraries: libtalloc.so.1

## rek2

/etc/init.d/samba restart

 * samba -> start: smbd ...

/usr/sbin/smbd: error while loading shared libraries: libtalloc.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory                                                                                                                       [ !! ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...

/usr/sbin/nmbd: error while loading shared libraries: libtalloc.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory                                                                                                                       [ !! ]

 * Error: starting services (see system logs)

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

I did a locate libtalloc.so.1 and found anything..

then I did a locate libtalloc.so

and I found it here:

/usr/lib64/samba/libtalloc.so

I did a symlink and still not working... I did run ldconfig

whats wrong?

thanks

----------

## rek2

ok works now but this is bad... it should not install this way..

I had to manually putthis on /etc/ls.so.conf

/usr/lib64/samba

so ends like:

# ld.so.conf autogenerated by env-update; make all changes to

# contents of /etc/env.d directory

/usr/local/lib

/lib

/usr/lib

/lib64

/usr/lib64

/usr/local/lib64

/lib32

/usr/lib32

/usr/local/lib32

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.4/32

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/32

/usr/lib64/samba

run ldconfig

and works...

something is wrong with this ebuil or package from upstream..

if any developer sees  this pleaset ake a look

----------

